# Top ten best dwa



## snakeman26 (Jun 28, 2009)

Just wondering, what are the top 10 best dwa animals to own.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Go on then, i give in..what are the top 10 best animals to own?


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I've always thought.
Tigers
Lions
Ostrich
Moose
Gnu
for a top five....


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

wth is a gnu?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

exoticsadmirer said:


> wth is a gnu?


It's a big, ugly buffalo-type thing (Indian I think)


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

ian14 said:


> It's a big, ugly buffalo-type thing (Indian I think)


its a wildebeast and they are African but you proberbly gnu that


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

oh like a wilderbeast meh i'd prefer a herd of rhino's Lol


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

If you had a herd of Rhinos that would be all your 10 choices gone in one go....
Hippos would be cool as well......


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

ummm 8 rhino's a hippo and a cheetah lol


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

exoticsadmirer said:


> ummm 8 rhino's a hippo and a cheetah lol


wouldnt want to clean that lot up....and i dont think fluvel do a big enough filter


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll hire someone and after they clean the mess up they're excersize for the cheetah:lol2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

exoticsadmirer said:


> I'll hire someone and after they clean the mess up they're excersize for the cheetah:lol2:


who you going to get Usain Bolt


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Nah a really rotund nutrient filled person I can claim that he wanted to play with the cheetah and he let it out.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

yea byt you need someone who can give the cat a run for its money or you may not be giving the animal enough exercise


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

or at least give the fat lad some Nike's......other trainers are available


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll attach the corpse to a wire a drag it behind a jeep but then i'd need another worker so that plan might not work...


----------



## reptiles4982 (Oct 3, 2009)

a crocodile and 9 lions


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

exoticsadmirer said:


> Nah a really rotund nutrient filled person I can claim that he wanted to play with the cheetah and he let it out.





leecb0 said:


> or at least give the fat lad some Nike's......other trainers are available


How about that young lad who used to frequent this section, I’m sure he was interested in big dangerous cats! Now what was his name..... viper something or other :whistling2:


----------



## afalbusa (Aug 30, 2009)

Im sure ive seen him on the venom centre forum and he has the same user name.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

PDR said:


> How about that young lad who used to frequent this section, I’m sure he was interested in big dangerous cats! Now what was his name..... viper something or other :whistling2:


That was Lions Paul. Martin and I were gonna take him on safari, tie his laces together and stuff his pockets with steaks. If memory serves he wanted to creep up on a lion to take pics. Maybe he did. Could explain his recent silence.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

terciopelo_dave said:


> That was Lions Paul. Martin and I were gonna take him on safari, tie his laces together and stuff his pockets with steaks. If memory serves he wanted to creep up on a lion to take pics. Maybe he did. *Could explain his recent silence*.


The silence is due to the fact that he has been banned from this section of the forum for 6 months. Given his continuing bad conduct on other forums I’m all for a permanent ban : victory:


----------

